# Ro/di Water



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

Anyone using RO or RO/DI water for thier P tank? If you are are you adding anything to buffer the water or just using it as is? I run my RO/DI for my nanoreef and running for my ruby red spilo wouldn't take a whole lot of effort and would be much better than using treated tap. So do I buffer or use as is???

Thanks, 
Dan


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

welsher7 said:


> Anyone using RO or RO/DI water for thier P tank? If you are are you adding anything to buffer the water or just using it as is? I run my RO/DI for my nanoreef and running for my ruby red spilo wouldn't take a whole lot of effort and would be much better than using treated tap. So do I buffer or use as is???
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


 Do you mean add trace elements and such or buffer pH. If im not mistaken ro di water should be close to 7 which is fine. I would just use tap water unless you have a really bad tap source.


----------

